

LEAKED: All Of Ron Conway's Investments Since 2005  - ashbrahma
http://www.businessinsider.com/sv-angel-portfolio-2011-2#

======
kylelibra
Couldn't most of this be figured out from public records (or crunchbase)?
Without terms or valuations the quality of this "leak" is greatly diminished.

